# Question for barn owners and barn managers.



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, what's it worth to you? 

If I were you I probably wouldn't settle for that. How do you afford your bills? Fun money? Stuff for your horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

What is your current deal with the BO? Do you get paid or work in exchange for your horse's board?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

What do you get paid? where are you located. That will play an important role in if you are getting a fair deal. 

At first when I saw you were the only employee I thought NO WAY but since you dont clean stalls you job is much easier.

Minimum would be 10.00 an hour. I wouldnt expect you to stay after hours because boarders are there. You should be able to leave at 8. Maybe you get paid on a 40 hour work week but then get extras like free board. I assume you have a horse and work it during your work hours also. But need more info.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

What I get for my services now are as follows: a single wide mobile home that is aging fast. I pay all utilities to include a cell. In June of this year I have 2110 texts that are from the owners and customers. I have 3 horses that are out in pasture. No money is exchanged. I pride myself on the care I have provide these horses. I am very attentive to their health. I am proud to say I have had zero cases of colic since I became the manager here 12 years ago. (Knock on wood). Lately I have been feeling like I'm being taken advantage of. I'm just looking for your thoughts? Advise etc. Am I getting paid what I'm worth? My wife works for the Department of Defense so that's how we survive.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

My wife works for the department of defense. This is how we survive.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

We're in central California. Sacramento area.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Justin,
Yes, I think you are being taken advantage of. That is alot of work!!! You should be getting paid in cash also. Minimum Wage here in New Jersey is $8.36. I'm not sure what it is in California. Perhaps they could pay you a little less than minimum wage because you don't have to pay rent and have 3 horses but I think they should pay you something! Sound like you do the work of 3 people!!


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

ChristineNJ said:


> Justin,
> Yes, I think you are being taken advantage of. That is alot of work!!! You should be getting paid in cash also. Minimum Wage here in New Jersey is $8.36. I'm not sure what it is in California. Perhaps they could pay you a little less than minimum wage because you don't have to pay rent and have 3 horses but I think they should pay you something! Sound like you do the work of 3 people!!


Thank you. My wife and I have been boarding here for close to 23 years and used to adore the place but as of late I am growing sour of the demands that have more than tripled for me. I'm too old to work from sun up to sun down 7 days a week. I'm going to re negotiate this arrangement so I was just curios to see where I stood as far as what the going rate is out there for BMs. I am going to ask for a temp higher to help with the weed eating and also weekends off. Do you think that too much to ask? Again thank you for your feedback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Justin boots said:


> Thank you. My wife and I have been boarding here for close to 23 years and used to adore the place but as of late I am growing sour of the demands that have more than tripled for me. I'm too old to work from sun up to sun down 7 days a week. I'm going to re negotiate this arrangement so I was just curios to see where I stood as far as what the going rate is out there for BMs. I am going to ask for a temp higher to help with the weed eating and also weekends off. Do you think that too much to ask? Again thank you for your feedback.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First you need to find out what that Mobile Home would rent for if the renter didn't work off the rent, then how much pasture board for your 3 horses would be. Add that up and that's your salary. So, as example, $1200/mo rent, $300/mo/horse is $900 = $2100/mo. Divide that by how many hours you work total during the month and you'll have your hourly wage. I bet you wouldn't get out of bed to work at the local donut shop for what you're getting paid.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> First you need to find out what that Mobile Home would rent for if the renter didn't work off the rent, then how much pasture board for your 3 horses would be. Add that up and that's your salary. So, as example, $1200/mo rent, $300/mo/horse is $900 = $2100/mo. Divide that by how many hours you work total during the month and you'll have your hourly wage. I bet you wouldn't get out of bed to work at the local donut shop for what you're getting paid.


When we go back to the original renters agreement the rent was $600.00 and we have never gotten a notice that the rent went up but being realistic that was 12 years ago so I'm sure the rent would be higher but not worth more than $1000. a month. Pasture is $160. per horse which puts us at $1480. a month. So in doing the math I'm making I think that puts me at $3.00 an hour. Ya it's time I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Work week is 40 hr. Anything after 44 is overtime at time and one half. Where I live many work 12 hr shifts but 3 days one week and four the next. The trailer is now 12 yrs older. Has the owner done anything to keep it up to snuff? When you go home at 8pm you're no longer on company time. You need to make that clear to everyone. It sound like your status has been reduced to barn slave.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

I think your right! I got chewed out by the BO for not answering my phone yesterday and the reason I didn't answer was because I was holding their ILL mannered horses for the farrier. I'm definitely ready for some changes. The sad part is the 30+ boarders which is about everyone that have made it very clear that if we leave this ranch they leave too. Am I foolish to think that my 35+ total years of experience in this field is worth more than minimum wage? I feel that a student thats mucking stalls is where the min wage is warranted. Since I pride myself in the horses receive in my care. I run a healthy barn that currently has a waiting list to board here.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Justin boots said:


> I think your right! I got chewed out by the BO for not answering my phone yesterday and the reason I didn't answer was because I was holding their ILL mannered horses for the farrier. I'm definitely ready for some changes. The sad part is the 30+ boarders which is about everyone that have made it very clear that if we leave this ranch they leave too. Am I foolish to think that my 35+ total years of experience in this field is worth more than minimum wage? I feel that a student thats mucking stalls is where the min wage is warranted. Since I pride myself in the horses receive in my care. I run a healthy barn that currently has a waiting list to board here.


I pay my student/barn help $8/hr. And they don't have to know ANYTHING about horses. I start at the bottom and work them up to the top and train them how I want things done. It would be a LOT less work to just do it myself but I like the company and they like learning to handle and ride horses, so we both win. I wouldn't expect someone with 35+ years of horse experience to even consider working here for $8/hr. I have no idea what I'd pay them (because I've never met a worker with as much experience as I have) but it would probably be at LEAST $10/hr on top of the free rent and pasture for 3 horses. Depending on how much you could free me up to go on weekend trips and to travel and go to horse shows, it might be quite a bit more. Oh, and I'm in OK, not even close to the cost of living in CA.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I pay my student/barn help $8/hr. And they don't have to know ANYTHING about horses. I start at the bottom and work them up to the top and train them how I want things done. It would be a LOT less work to just do it myself but I like the company and they like learning to handle and ride horses, so we both win. I wouldn't expect someone with 35+ years of horse experience to even consider working here for $8/hr. I have no idea what I'd pay them (because I've never met a worker with as much experience as I have) but it would probably be at LEAST $10/hr on top of the free rent and pasture for 3 horses. Depending on how much you could free me up to go on weekend trips and to travel and go to horse shows, it might be quite a bit more. Oh, and I'm in OK, not even close to the cost of living in CA.


Thank you! You helped me a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like you have a tough row to hoe. Would it be possible for you to have a reasonable conversation with the BO about the situation? I've been with the same place for 8 years now, 6 of those without a raise. I was able to talk to the BO and outline the added responsibilities that I have undertaken SINCE my initial hire (it worked--resulted in a substantial raise). I believe I'd also look into changing employers BEFORE having this conversation, just put out a few feelers, in case the conversation goes badly. When I first was hired, the owner wanted me to live on site, and wisely I declined, knowing that I'd wind up being on call 24/7, which is exactly what has happened to you. Be careful not to let emotions enter into the conversation, it won't end satisfactorily for you. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You would need to speak with someone at the department of labor. I believe you would be considered farm/ag labor. Compensation is different for that group. However, I do believe except for during harvest, there has to be an allocation for time off.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you guys for your advise. I'm going to set up a meeting to discuss my future here at this ranch. i will definitely do some research before we sit down. I only wish they new what they stand to lose. Unfortunately they inherited the business so they haven't the slightest clue on what it would be like if it was in the wrong hands.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

lets see... mobile home or home Rent in Sacramento $800 to $900 a month. 
Mobile phone .. depends on contract average $80.00 a month
Board for 4 horses ... $150 to $200 per month ... so you are getting $1300 easily in exchange for your work.
I would not purchase cat food, toilet paper, or hold horses for anyone without additional money.
Is there a contract you signed stating you would do all that you are doing ? 
I can see charging for the horse holding, etc. If you are off at 8 , then do not work past 8.
Change the message on your phone.. you have reached .... and i am currently holding a horse for a client. please leave your name and number, and I will return your call.If you are calling after hours 8 pm , your call will be returned during business hours.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

I love the message idea and plan to implement immediately. I will include an in case of emergency call statement in there as well. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Justin boots said:


> I love the message idea and plan to implement immediately. I will include an in case of emergency call statement in there as well. Thank you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I should have mentioned also that my barn help NEVER and I mean NEVER works over 40 in a week and ALWAYS has at least 2 days off. Granted, I don't usually even work them full time, I don't have that many horses. But, back when I had 60 boarders on top of my 25 (I have since cut that down to 8 of my own and 0 boarders), I had several people working. Most of the time I have the students work around their school schedules and they work a couple of day and have a couple of days off. They rotate weekends so no one ever works every weekend. If I need someone to work a morning and an evening shift, then I have them take time off in the middle, so nobody works more than an 8 hr. day around here. I'm the only one I expect to get out to the barn by 6 am and not come in til 10 pm. 

I remember days when the BOs paid .25/stall for picking and had dollar amount attached to each chore and didn't pay hourly. I also remember them having the barn boys live in a camper shell on premises and paid them $400/mo for everything. At that time, they had 10-15 barn boys so their labor costs were not cheap, that was back in the 70's. So.....go from there.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I think the barn owner does not really know, or care to know, exactly how much work you are doing for how little you are getting paid. A quick scan of Craigs List adverts for the Sacramento area for single wide mobile homes for rent established that yes, about $600/month is the going rate. Basic pasture board for horses can be obtained for around $150/horse depending on location. Sacramento does not have a lot of farm hand positions posted, but essentially you should be making a minimum of $12/hour, and that is for an 8 hour day, not a 12 hour day seven days a week. 

You can talk to the barn owner, but be prepared for them to tell you no.


----------



## Justin boots (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank guys. I think your right about preparing for them to say no. What's really sad is that I'm not one to pat myself on the back but ****it someone needs to. If we leave I feel very sorry for all that will be affected, mostly the horses if and when I have had enough and leave. No one out there will care for your horses like YOU care for your horses. I have devoted 12 years of my life seeing to it that they get the best care possible and take pride in everything thing I do. You can put a price on the title but can't really put a price on knowledge and experience.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh yeah, The in case of emergency thing is a great thing to add.
You can ask for more $$ and if the Owner values you and has the funds available then I hope you do get it.


----------

